

Send money in Gmail - genofon
https://www.google.com/wallet/send-money/

======
jsnk
Old news from 2013. ([http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/send-money-to-
friends-...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/send-money-to-friends-with-
gmail-and.html))

------
z3t4
Effective 20 November 2013, Google Checkout is shut down and no longer
processing payments.

So how can I receive money now? More then people sending via gmail?

